# Panel fotovoltaico de calculadora



## javiertyu (Mar 3, 2011)

Saludos compañeros, en una noche de insomnio me puse a meditar sobre un tema muy preocupante en algunas ciudades, el cual es la basura electrónica. (Al otro día fuí a ver un lugar donde se almacenan estos artefactos) 
Lo que me interesa resaltar de esta "noche productiva" es que una gran parte de estos elementos que después de determinado tiempo se convierten en enemigos del planeta están compuestos por calculadoras, sí, calculadoras (por lo menos en el depósito que analicé).

Ahora la parte interesante: De cada 10 calculadoras que encontré, 6 de ellas disponían de un pequeño panel fotovoltaico.

Preguntas: ¿Hay alguna manera de asociar estos paneles? ¿Cuál? ¿Que potencia tiene un panel de esos? ¿Son Confiables? ¿Que vida útil tienen?.

Disculpen por la precariedad del post, pero estoy ansioso de sacarme esta duda:cabezon:, ya que no encuentro nada de material sobre este tema.

Gracias Anticipadamente


----------



## juan_luis048 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hola javier, el otro dia tuve en mis manos un panel de los que hablas que saque precisamente de una calculadora, este sacaba una tension de 1,5V.. Tengo que decirte que no he probado lo que planteas, pero supongo que su forma correcta sera conectarlos en paralelo, de tal manera que todos los extremos de los paneles que quieres conectar esten sujetos a una carga, de lo contrario en serie podrian quemarse o simplemente no funcionar devido a que esos no tienen proteccion alguna ni estan pensados para ello... espero que te sirva de alluda y si consigues conectarlos me comuniques como.. un saludo!!


----------



## Limbo (Mar 8, 2011)

Buenas,

Justamente hace un par de dias estuve pensando en lo mismo, que hacer con las placas solares de las calculadoras pero tampoco encontre nada de informacion por internet. Si encuentras algo estaria gradecido de que que lo publicaras.

Saludos!


----------



## javiertyu (Mar 8, 2011)

Muchas gracias por su colaboración, por ahora, teniendo en cuenta el valor monetario de un panel fotovoltaico comercial me parece que la opción mas accesible es reciclar las pequeñas celdas que vienen en los artefactos como calculadoras, luces de jardín, etc. Lo único que todavía no me queda claro es: ¿Son iguales las características funcionales de un panel comercial a uno de calculadora?. Por favor estoy necesitando esta informacion.

Anticipadamente muchas gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 8, 2011)

javiertyu dijo:


> Lo único que todavía no me queda claro es: ¿Son iguales las características funcionales de un panel comercial a uno de calculadora?.



 no entiendo la duda... para terminos practicos si son iguales ya que ambos producen electricidad apartir de la luz

Si la pregunta es mas profunda te puedo decir que no son iguales... existen 2 tipos de paneles en el mercado, los monocristalinos y los policristalinos, me parece que las calculadoras traen monocristalino que es un poco mas caro pero mas eficientes, en cambio las luces de jardin traen policristalinos que son mas baratos pero menos eficientes, tambien encontraras diferencias en cuanto al material, las condiciones de operacion ambientales, etc....


----------



## javiertyu (Mar 8, 2011)

Mi duda era dirigida a lo que escribiste en el segundo párrafo, muchas gracias.
Pero aún tengo una duda:cabezon:, ¿como puedo asociar estos paneles? ¿serie o paralelo?.
Según lo que deduzco por sentido común, si quiero obtener una mayor intensidad los coloco en paralelo y si quiero aumentar la tensión ¿en serie? (similar a la asociacion de capacitores).

Pd: Mi sentido común no es de lo mas confiable, agradecería que me ayudaras


----------



## electrodin (Mar 8, 2011)

Hola, hacía mucho tiempo yo también recicle estas celdas y me hice un panelcito con el que podía alimentar una radio de 2 pilas(3v) a buen volumen, no mas que fíjate la cantidad de celdas que tuve que juntar, todas en paralelo y del mismo tipo(monocristalinas), las hay tambien de unas panasonic color verdes, estas tiene otro voltaje(no las mezcles).






lamento que la resolucion sea baja, es que la recorte de una foto mas grande

Luego aparecieron los paneles chicos policristalinos a buen precio, y ese panelcito quedo en el olvido...


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 8, 2011)

Una que tenía la desarme y el panel era un carton con una planchuela de acetato marron :enfadado:


----------



## javiertyu (Mar 9, 2011)

Gracias amigos por ayudarme, ya se está encaminando esto. Ahora bien, ¿no se pueden asociar en serie los paneles estos entonces?


----------



## electrodin (Mar 10, 2011)

si se pueden asociar en serie, paralelo etc. solo respeta la polaridad, y si es en paralelo las celdas deben ser muy semejantes(mismo voltaje) porque sino la diferencia de voltaje va en contra restandote potencia, y si es en serie deben ser del mismo tamaño(potencia), pues la maxima corriente será el de la celda mas chica o de menos eficiencia.
con estas celditas hay varios proyectos de robots beam, buscalos en el foro o en la web.


----------



## javiertyu (Mar 11, 2011)

Gracias por ayudarme, me sirvió mucho su aporte.


----------

